# XM Hosts Exclusive Sting Event



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will debut the latest installment of "Artist Confidential," its performance
and interview series, featuring Sting, Monday, Oct. 16.

Sting's XM performance was taped live at XM's New York studios in Jazz at Lincoln Center.
The performance was Sting's first North American performance supporting his latest album,
'Songs From the Labyrinth', a collection of Elizabethan-era tunes from the works of John
Dowland performed on the lute.

The performance was accompanied by the "Tapestry" choir and lutenist Edin Karamazov,
and included works from the album released Tuesday. Sting also played "Fields of Gold,"
"Hell Hound on My Trail" and "Message in a Bottle."

The Sting Artist Confidential premieres on XM Monday, Oct. 16 at noon ET on XM Pops
(XM 113), with other encores airing throughout the week.

For more information, go to http://www.xmradio.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

